# Why no tall ground blinds for traditional bow hunters?



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

I recently got back into shooting a recurve and am getting a longbow. What I see though for ground blinds are all designed for guys who shoot a shorter bow. The tallest one I have seen is 71" and most are 68". Well, my bow now is 62" long and my longbow will be 64" long.

If any of you guys work for a company that makes blinds, you might pass this on... 

Del


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There is at least one 78 inch blind on the market. I forget who makes it. I am shooting a 64 inch Toke Whip. I tried shooting out of my eight year old Double Bull today. Just enough room if I cant to about 30 to 40 degrees. I can still keep everything in an eight inch circle at 20 yards.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Primos Ground max the eclipse. It is 75" tall and 77" wide. We have one of these blinds and they are very nice you can stand up and shoot plus it is very roomy. It also has a built in bow holder and two accessory pockets.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Here ya go:
http://www.ameristep.com/blinds/penthouse.html

This blind is *very* roomy. 90" tall


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

I have the Primos blind snow123geese mentioned. I think it's pretty ginormous. A person I hunt with was the one who turned me onto it and he is a recurve shooter. He loves it. I just got mine and haven't used it yet but setup and take down are pretty simple. I've hunted out of Ameristep blinds before and they also work. I haven't used anything near the size of the 90" one but I have liked the ones I have been in.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

That's because you are using traditional gear, you are supposed to be out there hunting in buckskin breechclouts.  :lol: :lol:

Seriously, there are several that would work for you. Here is another from Ameristep, the Dominator, it is 82" high. Very nice blind, I have it's shorter brother, the Intimidator and love it.

http://www.ameristep.com/blinds/dominator.html

huntin1


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You could stick it out the top of a double bull!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Double bulls also come in a 74" height for stickbows.


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

I really like that Ameristep Penthouse. I wasn't aware of the bigger ones. I have the big Cabelas book but they don't list those.

Thanks guys, I really appreciate this.
Del

Oh and Huntin1,,,I use traditional gear because I don't need the "Techno-Bow" to drop a deer, just good ol natural intuition...  :roll:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

DelSnavely said:


> Oh and Huntin1,,,I use traditional gear because I don't need the "Techno-Bow" to drop a deer, just good ol natural intuition...  :roll:


Really? I just use "The Force" Tried the light sabre once, but that cooked the meat well done and I like it rare.  8) :lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

DelSnavely said:


> I really like that Ameristep Penthouse.


HA!! I win!!  :wink:

I love that blind though. Pretty tough considering all that I put it through so far.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Huntin1 wrote:


> That's because you are using traditional gear, you are supposed to be out there hunting in buckskin breechclouts.


You sort of took the words out of my mouth, huntin1! I've been in a bit of a sarcastic mood of late and I almost jumped in...but you got it covered!

DelSnavely wrote:


> Oh and Huntin1,,,I use traditional gear because I don't need the "Techno-Bow" to drop a deer, just good ol natural intuition...


What kind of rock works best tied to the end of your arrow to drop those deer? oke:

Pardon my fun, Del...I couldn't resist... :beer:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I believe DB makes a traditional archery ground blind for the added height.

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Product.a ... =0&i=7770X

I have a T2 that I shoot my 62" recurve out of, corner shots are easy, shooting out the front screen takes a lot of care not to catch my limb tips on the ground or the side of the blind.


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

Csquared said:


> Huntin1 wrote:
> 
> 
> > What kind of rock works best tied to the end of your arrow to drop those deer? oke:
> ...


A really "BIG" one, but you should see the arrow... :lol:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

The arrow ?????

I'm thinking I should have seen the guy who pulls the bow..... BEFORE I picked at him


----------

